# Food Safety



## morning wood (May 16, 2014)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif]

I have only been a member of this site for about a year and half but I was a “lurker” for a year before that and up until last week I never knew there was a Food Safety forum.  Now that I have found it I can’t stop reading all the information that is in here! 

Of all the information I have learned on this site (and the list is long) I can think of nothing more important than this portion of the forum.

Here's a big THANK YOU!!


----------



## daveomak (May 16, 2014)

Wood, morning.....   You are welcome from everyone here.....   there are many aspects of "preparing meats" on this forum that require a certain amount of explanation to keep the foods safe for consumption that "regularly" prepared meals don't need....  Broiling/Grilling/Frying a steak for instance...   Many of the techniques described in this forum, can make you ill or worse...  
When I joined this forum, I was really naïve when it came to smoking, curing etc...  I'm as glad as you, that I found this place....  
Keep reading and getting informed...  If you come across anything, that you think is worthwhile as a learning tool, please post it.....  Food safety is soooo important.....  one screw up and we may not get a second chance to make great food.....


----------

